
Edward Albee, the Art of Theater No. 4 (1966) - benbreen
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/4350/the-art-of-theater-no-4-edward-albee
======
wyldfire
Context:

> Edward Franklin Albee III (/ˈɔːlbiː/ awl-bee; March 12, 1928 – September 16,
> 2016) was an American playwright known for works such as The Zoo Story
> (1958), The Sandbox (1959), Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? (1962) and A
> Delicate Balance (1966). Three of his plays won the Pulitzer Prize for
> Drama, and two of his other works won the Tony Award for Best Play.

